#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  The vanilla farm

## afghanpicker

Well hopefully this is a start to a very log thread on my quest to become a vanilla farmer.

Today have two men here cutting all over grown weeds and grass for a start to a compost pile for the planting beds.

Ingredients 3 rai of overgrown grass and weeds. 6 30 lb bags cow manure ten bags of rice husks. And a 2 yr compost pile of about 2 sq yard of good compost. and 10 large bottles of pee i have been saving and an inoculant.

----------


## palexxxx

^  any worms?

----------


## afghanpicker

not yet trying to break down all green plants first will be adding cocofir and coconut husks in about a week

----------


## pseudolus

Umm what's the pee for?

----------


## misskit

Is it true that you have to hand pollinate vanilla in Thailand? Someone told me years ago, there are no natural pollinators for vanilla in Thailand. I've been curious since.

----------


## afghanpicker

> Umm what's the pee for?


i read somewhere it has good bacteria that helps the process along

----------


## afghanpicker

> Is it true that you have to hand pollinate vanilla in Thailand? Someone told me years ago, there are no natural pollinators for vanilla in Thailand. I've been curious since.


Yes all commercial vanilla production hand pollinates all flowers to produce the bean. That is why most if not all vanilla is grown in third world countries cheap labor and location close to equator

----------


## pseudolus

> i read somewhere it has good bacteria that helps the process along


 Want us all to start making a collection for you? The Japanese use human poo for fertilizer - you want some of that as well? 

Anyway I am fascinated by this. I never thought vanilla would be grown in Thailand. Assumed it was for a arid climate but no! Learn something new every day. Good luck pal and I look forward to this thread.

----------


## afghanpicker

> Originally Posted by afghanpicker
> 
> i read somewhere it has good bacteria that helps the process along
> 
> 
>  Want us all to start making a collection for you? The Japanese use human poo for fertilizer - you want some of that as well? 
> 
> Anyway I am fascinated by this. I never thought vanilla would be grown in Thailand. Assumed it was for a arid climate but no! Learn something new every day. Good luck pal and I look forward to this thread.


well since it is my pee i know were it came from i thought of human poo but decided against it went with cow poo instead.

and this thread my stretch out for a few yrs.

hopefully it ends with a picture of a bean

----------


## poorfalang

> 10 large bottles of pee


The urine should be diluted, but it is rich in nitrates, which the plants love,( specially good for lemon trees) great when making compost, use with caution my advise,
 Good Luck, 
oh and get the pictures rolling, even if is of the (stale urine)  :Smile:  or the fellas cutting the grass

----------


## afghanpicker

since the pile will be quite large and will be watering as mixed hopefully ok

----------


## pseudolus

> hopefully it ends with a picture of a bean



Rather a lot of effort for A BEAN. Set your sight higher pal, go for a bushel at least. We have faith in you.

----------


## peterb17

Good luck to you- I needed beans to make a decent ice cream- the price in Tops was truly horrendous- Foodland 357 baht for 16g about 4 beans.
So hopefully you are on your way to becoming a vanilla millionaire.

----------


## afghanpicker

guess not try number two coming up any help will be appreciated

----------


## poorfalang

> since the pile will be quite large and will be watering as mixed hopefully ok


^ lovely, 

keep em coming

have you thought of adding EM and sugar cane molasses to the water that you irrigate compost
it will speed up the composting process.

----------


## afghanpicker

EM?

will look into it when i add rice stalks and coconut chunks and fir

----------


## afghanpicker

> Good luck to you- I needed beans to make a decent ice cream- the price in Tops was truly horrendous- Foodland 357 baht for 16g about 4 beans.
> So hopefully you are on your way to becoming a vanilla millionaire.



When it came to visitor spending, however, New York did take the top spot, with an estimated $18.6 billion in international overnight visitor spending. By that measure, Bangkok, with $14.3 billion, ranked No. 4.

if i could get just one half of one percent of this in vanilla sales i wonder how much that would be..
sorry math never my strong point

----------


## Norton

> help will be appreciated



Cutting the grass


More cutting


Starting the mulch pile.

----------


## afghanpicker

Thanks i will figure that out sooner or later

----------


## afghanpicker

well turned the compost pile today.
It is amazing how fast stuff breaks down here and the heat on inside of pile was quite warm. A lot of of small bugs on outside and saw a couple worms on edges and what i think was a red centipede. 
more pictures to come when i add rice stalks and coconut stuff

----------


## jamescollister

> well turned the compost pile today.
> It is amazing how fast stuff breaks down here and the heat on inside of pile was quite warm. A lot of of small bugs on outside and saw a couple worms on edges and what i think was a red centipede. 
> more pictures to come when i add rice stalks and coconut stuff


There is a guy near you, goes by the handle worm farmer on the other forum. He breeds worms for composting and worn castings. fair size set up. May pay to go see him and get a few worms. Jim

----------


## IsaanAussie

> well turned the compost pile today.
> It is amazing how fast stuff breaks down here and the heat on inside of pile was quite warm. A lot of of small bugs on outside and saw a couple worms on edges and what i think was a red centipede. 
> more pictures to come when i add rice stalks and coconut stuff


What you are doing is thermophyllic composting, not worm composting. Both are good but they do not co-exist. I have both. 
What you have to be interested in is the inside of the heap, right in the centre where the temperature is greatest, that is where the action is. Keep it turning, outside to inside, top to bottom so it all gets into the middle. The outside is doing nothing. It is getting hot so you have local microbes at work and if the centre of the heap is at 60C then add nothing but water. To keep it working the moisture level must remain above 40% else the microbes will either die or go dormant. Forget meters and microwaves, grab a handful and squeeze it. It should not have water streaming out, just a drop or to. The handful should form a ball and stay together, but if you poke it, it should fall apart. That is the right amount of water. The most moisture lost is early on so check soon. To avoid moisture loss cover with a cheap tarp. Next comes smell. If you smell ammonia, add nitrogen (any fresh cut greenery). If it smells bad then add carbon.

----------


## IsaanAussie

Another issue since you are using "long grass". Aeration. If you dont turn the pile often it will go anaerobic and the microbes will become not so friendly. Small bits are good for composting. You should be looking for long fungal strands, usually white but can be other colours. If you have them, you are "cooking".

----------


## afghanpicker

Smells like cow poo and wet hay went from green to brown to dark brown in about a week turned once in 5 days will be adding rice straw and coconut husk chips and wood chips

----------


## afghanpicker

had a guy in today added a lot more green weed clippings and turned and watered the pile

----------


## afghanpicker

will be getting in trucks of rice husks, cow poo and rice straw and coconut husks  soon will use this pile and EM suggested by a very helpful member to start a very large pile

----------


## the dogcatcher

PM Ant.. he's got lots of bullshit to offer.

----------


## afghanpicker

Serious?

Were is he located?

----------


## poorfalang

Good to see it moving  now,
i was expecting a much bigger pile to be honest,
how many cutting you will be putting down?

----------


## afghanpicker

The pile is about to get a lot bigger i am trying to bring in truck loads of material.
trying to convince someone to bring at a reasonable price is tough.

This pile is just the starter pile will be added to truckloads hopefully coming soon.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Sorry for taking so long to find out about the Coconut husk.
Now today went to have a look.
10kg bag 35b  uncut
10kg bag chopped large peaces 3cm X 3cm 35b
10kg bag chopped small peaces 1.5cm X1.5cm 35b

----------


## jamescollister

> Sorry for taking so long to find out about the Coconut husk.
> Now today went to have a look.
> 10kg bag 35b  uncut
> 10kg bag chopped large peaces 3cm X 3cm 35b
> 10kg bag chopped small peaces 1.5cm X1.5cm 35b


That's good to know, not that I'm interested in vanilla, but am interested in coconut husks. 
There is no coconut business out here, they just rot on the ground. Now if I ever see any money again I want to set up making coconut charcoal bricketts. 
2 French guys doing it in Vietnam, fairly simple operation, equipment wise and gather they can't keep up with demand. Jim

----------


## Ratchaburi

Here is some pic's

----------


## charleyboy

> want to set up making coconut charcoal bricketts.


Funny you mention that. I was at a petrol station here in Cha-am yesterday and saw a van selling above product.

Not the husks, the brickettes.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> want to set up making coconut charcoal bricketts.
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that. I was at a petrol station here in Cha-am yesterday and saw a van selling above product.
> 
> Not the husks, the brickettes.


There you go, I had not seen them in Thailand yet. They are said to burn at a more even rate, better for cooking.
Out here a bag of charcoal [fertilizer bay size ] 200 Baht I think. so in theory you could make around 100 Baht profit per bag. 
Unfortunately money is short, bad rubber prices, so not a lot left over for expanding our business. Jim

----------


## afghanpicker

Thanks Ratchaburi 

I got you PM and will be calling to see if any discount on 1000 bags
or un bagged by the truck load.

----------


## Namdocmai

Vanilla is a vine from the jungle, where will you grow them? You need some huge tree's to grow them against to. There are many good video's about it on youtube.

----------


## crepitas

wow kudos mate....looks like a lot of work. Are you gonna build a shade house etc? All that labour intensive pollinating, watering etc...
Wife grows 100 or so orchids for our own enjoyment..learning curve for sure...don't like direct sun, too much or little water..yadda yadda....planted a few quick growing large shrubs around the crude shade house ( shade cloth on wires to hardwood log uprights).....soon can take down that bloody ugly shade cloth......

If your intention is to provide an income, maybe consider spending all that effort growing mushrooms or even bananas in the interim?...less work , far quicker returns on investment of cash, time and effort. ....

found this guy when I googled....

www.facebook.com/dreambeanshi

good luck

----------


## afghanpicker

> wow kudos mate....looks like a lot of work. Are you gonna build a shade house etc? All that labour intensive pollinating, watering etc...
> Wife grows 100 or so orchids for our own enjoyment..learning curve for sure...don't like direct sun, too much or little water..yadda yadda....planted a few quick growing large shrubs around the crude shade house ( shade cloth on wires to hardwood log uprights).....soon can take down that bloody ugly shade cloth......
> 
> If your intention is to provide an income, maybe consider spending all that effort growing mushrooms or even bananas in the interim?...less work , far quicker returns on investment of cash, time and effort. ....
> 
> found this guy when I googled....
> 
> www.facebook.com/dreambeanshi
> 
> good luck


yes i will be building a shade house and hopefully bringing in 2000 cuttings over time.

Am also looking at couple other things but the 2000 plants will take up almost all my area..

----------


## afghanpicker

Had two big trucks of rice husk char brought into day on is just to plow under to help small garden other is for my composting pile

----------


## afghanpicker

This is one i am mixing with my starter compost pile and a truck of rice husks and rice straw and manure will be adding about 5 gallons of pre mixed EM to this batch to start it off right.

These piles look awful small on picture for some reason

----------


## IsaanAussie

I would like to know how much the CRH cost you. I also think you have done well with the first compost heap, I thought it would be smaller by now. Look at it this way. You have a bare patch of ground which is then covered with grass and weeds a mile high. When that decomposes it goes back to no much more than it started. Nothing for nothing!

----------


## Pragmatic

> i read somewhere it has good bacteria that helps the process along


 Change your books. Urine is sterile when produced.

----------


## crepitas

sorry not sure I really understand the preliminary huge, time consuming, and probably expensive compost pile project.

okay most orchids are grown in coconut husk like material...fair enough you have that.

from my googling I found that home made fertiliser applied to plants in the above growing medium of coconut husks requires 4 basics, Calcium (from egg shells bones etc), Potassium ( bananas?), Nitrogen ( tea leaves?) , phosphorous ( Tamarind?)


Just think that maybe when eventually utilize that pile it may have lost some of the essential nutrients, assuming it contains them?

----------


## afghanpicker

> I would like to know how much the CRH cost you. I also think you have done well with the first compost heap, I thought it would be smaller by now. Look at it this way. You have a bare patch of ground which is then covered with grass and weeds a mile high. When that decomposes it goes back to no much more than it started. Nothing for nothing!


CRH
300 baht a truck

and first compost heap is really 4 times smaller than when started i have added some coconut checks and fir to it a couple weeks ago

----------


## afghanpicker

> sorry not sure I really understand the preliminary huge, time consuming, and probably expensive compost pile project.
> 
> okay most orchids are grown in coconut husk like material...fair enough you have that.
> 
> from my googling I found that home made fertiliser applied to plants in the above growing medium of coconut husks requires 4 basics, Calcium (from egg shells bones etc), Potassium ( bananas?), Nitrogen ( tea leaves?) , phosphorous ( Tamarind?)
> 
> 
> 
> Just think that maybe when eventually utilize that pile it may have lost some of the essential nutrients, assuming it contains them?



I have added EM to this pile and a month before planting will be adding coconut shells as the post for the vanilla to climb. 

I am trying to get a good organic mix of material for the planting beds as most of my soil here is either clay or sand and the need a good raised bed to root into and then the coconut shells to climb for there feeder roots

----------


## afghanpicker

> sorry not sure I really understand the preliminary huge, time consuming, and probably expensive compost pile project.
> 
> okay most orchids are grown in coconut husk like material...fair enough you have that.
> 
> from my googling I found that home made fertiliser applied to plants in the above growing medium of coconut husks requires 4 basics, Calcium (from egg shells bones etc), Potassium ( bananas?), Nitrogen ( tea leaves?) , phosphorous ( Tamarind?)
> 
> 
> Just think that maybe when eventually utilize that pile it may have lost some of the essential nutrients, assuming it contains them?


2000 vanilla plants takes a lot of compost and most of the stuff has been pretty cheap.
the village people who i let graze there cows are giving me all their cow poo and a rice processor in the village is giving me husks. and when the harvest comes everyone with out cows are going to give me rice straw.

also this compost should be ready by next yrs planting of rice and i plan to give some to village who contributed to the pile for their rice field.

hence to huge piles?

It take a village

----------


## IsaanAussie

You might look for people who grow vegetables after this years rice harvest. A lot of mine goes into that area. The amount quoted from ordinary compost applied to rainfed rice paddy is between 6 and 10 ton per hectare. A lot of compost.

----------


## afghanpicker

They are so poor up here if you have cows you save all year for rice or if desperate sell for some cash.

i have seen what looks like 20-30 40 kilo bags dumped on a 10 rai rice field

----------


## IsaanAussie

> They are so poor up here if you have cows you save all year for rice or if desperate sell for some cash.
> 
> i have seen what looks like 20-30 40 kilo bags dumped on a 10 rai rice field


Not so much an indicator of being poor, more a labour only method of getting some organic materials into the ground with the rice stubble etc prior to ground preparation. Most people rely on this for germination stage and then fertilise as the rice crop grows. Now more previously waste materials like CRH and sugarcane baggase are being sought after for this type of work. Of course demand has and will continue to make those materials more expensive. The days of being glad to get rid of this stuff for free are disappearing fast. More is the pity.

----------


## afghanpicker

For all who are wondering this is what the last photo of this thread should look like. 

In 4 yrs of course pictures of processing the beans and other stuff in between.

----------


## afghanpicker

here is results from yesterdays grass clippings and some small brush clearing

----------


## afghanpicker

sorry maybe this is better

----------


## afghanpicker

and the guy who lives behind me complained about the char blowing into his house.

So had a guy come and mix the piles a little sooner than wanted still need the rice husks. added the last of my EM to pile hopefully it heats up like suppose to.

----------


## afghanpicker

And here is some guy i pay to keep pile wet sorry for this one.
pile and gut seem to be getting bigger

----------


## afghanpicker

Well the shade house is being built more pic to follow

----------


## afghanpicker

Attaching cross beams

----------


## IsaanAussie

Looking forward to seeing the shade house take shape. Noticed new bananas and some much darker soil spread at the back. Progress?

----------


## afghanpicker

> Looking forward to seeing the shade house take shape. Noticed new bananas and some much darker soil spread at the back. Progress?


i have added 14 new banana plants more on the way and the darker soil is the three trucks of carbonized rice husks. and some of my compost mixed into the soil.

Just going to keep adding organic material when i have it to get soil were i want it.

they finished all cross braces and will hopefully complete it today/tomorrow depends on when you are reading this.

Of course i have gotten the
"Thats not the way we do it in Thailand" thing a lot due to me wanting it totally wrapped in sun screen.

more pictures to come.

----------


## afghanpicker

Her is were left off yesterday coming back today to finish and build supports for vanilla.

----------


## afghanpicker

just a little side thing my housekeeper/maid has going using the compost i made i have about 6 yrds of it now using on everything. It really makes things grow have alot more things planted trying to fill yard with edibles.

more pic coming today as they finish

----------


## afghanpicker

Shade house 90 percent there

----------


## afghanpicker

shot of the inside.
I hade them tie all post in a criss cross pater for better strength and wind protection for sides of shade cloth.

Tomorrow sow sides together place supports for vanilla and put planting material and hopefully vanilla

----------


## IsaanAussie

So tell me, 6x6 metre, 3 metre high? The other question, how does the guy that waters your compost get inside?
Looking good, want to share an idea of cost to date?

----------


## afghanpicker

correct on the size or just a little bigger. And he goes through the last part of the side on north west facing corner. 17,000 including labor

----------


## IsaanAussie

All good! Hope the doorway is big enough. 5555
Where did you get the vanilla and as what, cuttings? I wouldn't mind giving this a crack either. I have a 12 by 3 metre patch of really nice soil and a 100 metre roll of shade cloth just itching to grow something more permanent.

----------


## afghanpicker

I got from a very helpful member

----------


## baldrick

can you take a photo(s) of the way the trellis is constructed ?

will you be using seeds or clippings ?

----------


## IsaanAussie

Just had to be a "cunning plan" behind it all. 
Can I get some starts from you or your helpfull member?

----------


## afghanpicker

> can you take a photo(s) of the way the trellis is constructed ?
> 
> will you be using seeds or clippings ?


Will do and cuttings

----------


## afghanpicker

> Just had to be a "cunning plan" behind it all. 
> Can I get some starts from you or your helpfull member?


I am just hoping they stay alive at this point.

i dont know if i will have any left of ones they sent me will have to see after i get them planted but if i have some left not a problem but you would have to get your shade house ready pretty quick as they have been out of the ground for a week tue. but can go 14 days easy.

i spray them every day with bum gun and have kept them inside in aircon to prevent drying out.

----------


## afghanpicker

> All good! Hope the doorway is big enough. 5555
> Where did you get the vanilla and as what, cuttings? I wouldn't mind giving this a crack either. I have a 12 by 3 metre patch of really nice soil and a 100 metre roll of shade cloth just itching to grow something more permanent.


Shade cloth has to be 50-60 percent

----------


## IsaanAussie

> Originally Posted by IsaanAussie
> 
> 
> All good! Hope the doorway is big enough. 5555
> Where did you get the vanilla and as what, cuttings? I wouldn't mind giving this a crack either. I have a 12 by 3 metre patch of really nice soil and a 100 metre roll of shade cloth just itching to grow something more permanent.
> 
> 
> Shade cloth has to be 50-60 percent


Bingo on the cloth. Temporary grow conditions no problem. Got everything I need. Just get yours into the ground quickly. Need anything for that "fill" inside the shadehouse? Like right now! Let me know if I can help.
Roi Et like 3 or 4 hours with a truck load?

----------


## afghanpicker

i should be good.. going potting soil mixed with my char compost and a layer of coconut chips on top.

Thanks for the offer though.

will look at vanilla length  tomorrow and let you know if i have any left so you can come and get.

----------


## IsaanAussie

Well you have the phone number if things go pear shaped. Just get it done. Good luck, not that I think you will need much.

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by IsaanAussie
> 
> 
> Just had to be a "cunning plan" behind it all. 
> Can I get some starts from you or your helpfull member?
> 
> 
> I am just hoping they stay alive at this point.
> 
> ...




You realize that aircon does dry things out right...

----------


## afghanpicker

> Originally Posted by afghanpicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by IsaanAussie
> ...



Thanks for pointing that out..

I thought better than leaving out side in 90+ heat

----------


## afghanpicker

not a lot of progress yesterday had to strip all bark off of popular tree's being used for supports for vanilla vines.

got one support up rest finished today and vanilla going in 

Will have pictures.

----------


## afghanpicker

Ok it is finished and vanilla planted.

Two layer planting beds

First layer potting mix with mixed in leaves from forest next door.

Second layer coconut chips and fir

Poplar poles 2 1/2 miter peeled and sunk 1/2 miter in ground 

Vanilla placed in potting soil and covered with chips and tied to pole

15 plants total

here is hopping they grow

----------


## afghanpicker



----------


## afghanpicker

sorry pictures not that good camera phone of friend

----------


## afghanpicker

Oh ya i forgot 

1 miter spacing on vanilla plants
Hopefully in a yr you will not be able to see support or cross supports because of wall of green

----------


## poorfalang

i thought you were gonna do two rai of it?

----------


## afghanpicker

I thought better to see if it will actually grow before spending all the cash to do 2 rai.

Question when i bought shade cloth i got 60 percent..
now does that mean it keeps 60 percent light out or let 60 percent in?

----------


## Norton

60% blocked.

----------


## afghanpicker

> 60% blocked.


i hope so how did you find out?

----------


## Gipsy

Looks good, afghanpicker. A bit 'empty' but it's always like that at the start of a new garden/crop, before you know those vines will grow everywhere and needs to be tamed weekly. 

Now the long wait for 'more and bigger' can start and I'm sure you will be looking daily to see whether there's any signs of new growth, be it the aerial roots or new leaves.

After that it will be another long wait for your first flower... 2, maybe 3 seasons and the first time (flowering in January) it will be only a few (clusters of) flowers but at least these will give you the possibility to practice the process of hand-pollination. 

When then rewarded with some seedpods/beans you can have a go at the complex and long ritual of fermenting and drying the pods and turn them into the well-known and very much appreciated sticks... 

All that waiting will give you enough time to take a nice piece of hardwood and a pen knife and carve yourself a little tool to place the pollen on the stigma... a veranda and a beer or two helps.  :Smile:

----------


## afghanpicker

Ya i do keep looking to see some growth i will be happy if dont die. 

And i am planing on going to a vanilla plantation in Malaysia to get a lesson on hand pollinating when they are doing there's 

Her is a Question on a different note as i am putting in 40-50 banana plants

Anyone know what a rack of banana's is selling for? 

That is the whole clump of banana's off the tree

----------


## jamescollister

> Ya i do keep looking to see some growth i will be happy if dont die. 
> 
> And i am planing on going to a vanilla plantation in Malaysia to get a lesson on hand pollinating when they are doing there's 
> 
> Her is a Question on a different note as i am putting in 40-50 banana plants
> 
> Anyone know what a rack of banana's is selling for? 
> 
> That is the whole clump of banana's off the tree


That's one of those location, location answers.
Not worth much out here, free really. You would need to transport them to a whole sale market, truck load. 
Don't know how much you would get there, but it's not worth it for the locals out here to take a pick up truck into town to sell them. If it was I would be watching my banana trees. Jim

----------


## Balance

> 



I wonder could termites be a danger to your project. There seem to be loads around. With your poles in the ground wouldn't they eventually go for them?

----------


## afghanpicker

I wonder could termites be a danger to your project. There seem to be loads around. With your poles in the ground wouldn't they eventually go for them?[/QUOTE]


good point 

You know that is something i never thought of 

I hope not at least for a yr i can always replace the poles 

just need the vanilla plants to grow.

----------


## afghanpicker

Ok just a little up date .

I may be seeing things but i think i have a new leaf on on and others are showing signs of little white feeder roots coming out.

Will keep eye on it and update in about a week.

Even ones that looked like dying have a little new growth on them

I think

----------


## Carnwadrick

This is an awesome thread, just the other day after watching a travel channel about spices I suggested to my wife we should grow vanilla after the house is built. I will be watching your progress and hopefully learn something, you are certainly sharing great information. Thank you

----------


## afghanpicker

Were you looking on doing on a large scale or just for personal use.

And i am glad a you like the thread

The vanilla i have going is a test to see if i can do on a large commercial scale.

----------


## afghanpicker

Well just a little update.

Vanilla is growing three have put feeders into coconut husks and two have attached themselves to wooden supports. 

A couple are looking a little weak but have a little new growth on them as well.

Will post pictures when i get a camera.

----------


## afghanpicker

A little up date almost all have put feeders into the compost coconut mix and these two are putting out real growth of new leaves just waiting on others.
 and this one is really going a week ago looked

----------


## IsaanAussie

Looking very promising. Any idea what is having a bit of a nibble on the leaves?

----------


## afghanpicker

I havent seen anything on them and that one has been like that for a long time think broken or chipped in transplanting.

----------


## Gipsy

Yes, it might be the transport and/or rough handling but beware for some species of leaf feeding caterpillars and beetles, feeding on leaves and tender stems.    

Then there's these ugly snails and slugs that feed and damage tender new shoots and leaves, especially in moist and shaded areas. They also shelter for rain and spend the night on the underside of the leaves. Check regularly early morning, handpicking them off or use a (homemade) snail trap.

----------


## afghanpicker

Well a little update the two pictured above climbing the support poles with new leaves everyday. and a couple i thought were dead have put off new shoots and should start climbing there support poles pictures to follow

----------


## wolfman

Vanilla Farm in Thailand, really interesting thing. Are you sure there is a market in Thailand for that? Or you want to Export it only?

----------


## afghanpicker

> Vanilla Farm in Thailand, really interesting thing. Are you sure there is a market in Thailand for that? Or you want to Export it only?


Both and yes there is a market here not a big one but with proper marketing and a good product will do nothing but grow.

----------


## Bettyboo

Interesting thread, keep it up OP

----------


## afghanpicker

well it has been a while but just got new camera and thought i would post some new shots. Have alot of new growth on a lot of plants.

----------


## afghanpicker

this one has been going good

----------


## afghanpicker



----------


## afghanpicker

I thought this one was dead a month ago now look at it. 

still perfecting the growing . I have installed a misting system and now water 3 times a day and will be adding dry leaves and cow manure mixture in a week. but i am leaving the country for 4 months so will not be able to update till than. hope guy i trainded to take care of them does not kill them.

----------


## Necron99

> I have installed a misting system and now *water 3 times a day* 
> but i am* leaving the country for 4 months* 
> hope guy *i trainded to take care of them* does not kill them.




Well, it was nice while it lasted.

----------


## alikhan0

Umm what's the pee for?

----------


## phunphin

hi 
any update on this thread, ? 
looking at growing vanilla around Phanom / suratthani

----------


## jamescollister

> hi 
> any update on this thread, ? 
> looking at growing vanilla around Phanom / suratthani


Good guess, guy said he had to leave for 4 months. 
Left a Thai in-charge, bet your shirt, only time the Thai visited the vanilla was to sell the pump or other bit of gear.
TIT, just the way it is. Jim

----------


## afghanpicker

So i am back in Thailand and vanilla is still growing.. Pic is not that good but in past pictures supports are 2 1/2 miter high so you can see the growth.

----------


## afghanpicker

Lost three of the plants others not as big as i would like but three have grown about 1 1/2 miter to 2 miter

----------


## thaimeme

Looking nice...
Glad to know that you stayed with it, AP!

Takes time and persistence. [for those of us that might be looking to pursue cross-breeding vanilla]
Best of luck...

 :Smile:

----------


## afghanpicker

ya and the guy i have watching it didn't take the pump or anything..he even mulched every month. Will be back in sept to see how they look.

----------


## crepitas

Found this.....pretty labour intensive and long term investment. Kudos.
How to Grow Vanilla (with Pictures) - wikiHow


http://globalriskinsights.com/2013/0...g-but-vanilla/

----------


## afghanpicker

this property is now for sale 1.8 million baht contact for details

----------


## santarromana

hello,
Are you still pruducing vanilla? I'm looking for a suplier for my restaurant.

Thank you

----------


## Mas Gib

so what is the outcome of your venture please?

----------


## palexxxx

> so what is the outcome of your venture please?




Read post 117.

----------


## Iceman123

> Originally Posted by Mas Gib
> 
> 
> so what is the outcome of your venture please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read post 117.





> How do I do that?


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Mas Gib

> Originally Posted by Mas Gib
> 
> 
> so what is the outcome of your venture please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read post 117.


Yes read post 117 <<< wow never thought of that one, the guy wants to sell the farm that he took so much trouble and time over!!!! I was only wondering what the problem was or is? IE. was the situation coulndt grow in Thai? Ran out of Money? ran out of time? just got pissed off with the project? Forgive me for being Interested haveing followed the posts from the beginning! AP. the best of luck and thank you for takeing the time and effort in showing us your project.

----------


## Eliminator

I agree with Mas Gib, WHY?

----------


## Norton

> the guy wants to sell the farm that he took so much trouble and time over!!!!


The project was doing well. The OPs marriage was not hence the selling of the property and house where the vanilla project was operating.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ call me cynical, but that would've been my guess too. Edit to add:  not suggesting you were guessing; I'm sure you know if you made that statement, Norts. Anyways, good luck to the fella, hope he gets out of it ok and didn't invest more than he could afford to lose.

I know we are all different, different circumstances, etc, but I would not invest 1 baht in Thailand that I would not walk away from. I have a car, a house, I'll spend money on developing the family land - but it is not my pension, I don't need the money, and when the marriage fuks up the missus can have it all and fark off...

----------


## Norton

> hope he gets out of it ok and didn't invest more than he could afford to lose.


I know the op well. He did just fine with divorce settlement. Financially not troubled much.

Bottom line, property and house for sale.

----------


## Bettyboo

Good for the OP; nice to see happy(ish) endings sometimes.

The vanilla farm looked really interesting, and he set it up professionally by the look of this thread.

----------


## Mas Gib

THanks for the info Norton, sorry to hear about AP after so much thought and hard work went into the project it has been a great thread.
MG.

----------


## BigSkyCountry

Where did you end up finally?  Met you in Djibouti, I worked at the water point, last we chatted you were still farming and had other plans as well.  I took a job in Kuwait, still here.  Bill

----------


## David48atTD

This is a real shame ... the break-up of both the relationship and the Farm prospects.

I reckon there is a real prospect for Vanilla Bean Farming in Thailand.

It will need either a Co-Op or a strong Leader who will buy the processing equipment to convert from from the green bean to the black bean.

The money is with the black bean.

Last time I looked, maybe 18 months ago, circa $5 a decent Black Bean ... but that's in the West.  Thailand and maybe SE-Asia is an unknown.

----------


## Norton

> Where did you end up finally?


Don't think he logs on here these days. He is back in Thailand (isaan). No longer carrying on with growing vanilla.

----------

